# How to find a website designer



## B Kennedy (Jun 2, 2009)

So I've searched a bunch through these threads and have found many people who've revamped their sites and looking for some thoughts/comments.  My question to all is how do you go about looking for a company to design a site for you.  I have a whole plan that I have laid out as far as what I want, how I want it to look, etc., but I can't seem to find someone affordable to design one for me and have it set up that I can change things, ie pictures and text.  I see sites that I like and different things I would like to have, but a bunch of designers that I've contacted through email and have gotten in contact with say that they don't deal with clients under 10K.  I was hoping to break the bank around 2-3K (I have a image management software in mind for clients to purchase off my site).

Any advice/help would greatly help me!  (And make my headaches go away as I know NOTHING about web design).


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi B 
I'm positive I can offer you a website of utmost quality. If you're interested, send an email to andrew@mavidystudios.com 

Our prices are super competitive, and most of all we design awesome websites. We can take care of everything from design to coding for you so when you do want to change a picture here and there, or update some text, you can do just that. We'll even do that for you when you want to change something minor.

So if you're looking for a website designer, you've just found yourself a way in.


----------



## tomvan (Jun 4, 2009)

I am photographer in Nepal and have mine made here in Kathmandu. Its much cheaper then elsewhere.

I still dont have mine online due to a 'moving' issue between two webhosts...so can not show it really...

If you have your own idea and can draw it out in detail (in illustrator or photoshop) they really do a good job here. You have to spell all the details out though ;-( so yes they make it here but they lack the design/creativity part.

I started selling my portfolio design to refund the investment for making my website, just to give you an idea: flashphotoportfolio.com 

Most webdesigners or companies offering that service let it made in India, Nepal, Fillipines...or elsewhere anyway, so why not skip them and go straight to the guys making it?

Drop me a line if you want to know more about it. 

Cheers Tom


----------



## caveman (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you tried Websites for Photographers and Artists ? It is quite reasonable and easy to use if you don't have any coding knowledge yourself. You can maintain it yourself rather than having to go back to a programmer when you want changes.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 25, 2009)

Most good website designers, in the US, will charge $60-$100 an hour, and a simple website will run between $2,000 and $5,000. If you need a database site, you will easily double or triple that price.

Go the the Articles page on my site at The Creative Cauldron - Home and you'll see about 30 articles on website design, including an article on how to select a website designer. I wrote these articles when I had my own website design business.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

